#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Nicht Wasserlassen können >

## sun

Hallo! 
Kann mir wer bitte weiterhelfen? Ich kann seit gestern abends nicht mehr richtig Wasserlassen. Es wird immer schlimmer, nur noch so ein paar Tropfen, wenn ich mich konzentrieren, die Blase ist aber voll.  
Was kann ich machen, bzw was muss ich machen?

----------


## lucy230279

ach sun, 
würde sagen, ab zum urologen...

----------


## urologiker

Liebe Sun, 
das ist allerdings ein klarer Fall für den Urologen deines Vertrauens! Harnverhalte sind bei Frauen und in deinem Alter zwar selten, aber auch ein resultierender Nierenaufstau o.ä. birgt Gefahrenpotential - also nichts wie zum Urodoc,  
ein frohes Neues wünscht nachträglich 
logiker

----------


## sony

hallo sun 
da wird dir der uro oder der hausarzt weiterhelfen können. wenn wasser lauf lassen nebenan nichts bringt, dann ist der doc an der reihe. 
ich wünsch dir alles gute und hoffe, dass du das ganze bald in den griff bekommst.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Na klasse, das ich auch immer alles haben muss. Also es war ein akutes Harnverhalten oder wie man auch immer dazu sagt. Ich musste heute morgen gleich zum Hausarzt, gestern als ich mit meinem Hausarzt telefonierte, meinte er ich darf nichts mehr trinken, heute hat er sich dann den Bauch angesehen. Der war ganz erschrocken so hart und hoch und gefüllt war die Blase. Er überwies mich gleich zum Urologen. Gute zwei Stunden dort auch wieder warten, ich dachte mir, ich platze gleich. Ich wusste nicht mehr wie stellen.  
Er hat sich den Bauch angesehen und hat ein Ultraschallbild gemacht. Es hätte sich schon zurück gestaut. Dann wurde ein Katheter gesetzt und sie haben über 800 ml Harn raus geholt. Danach hatte ich erst recht Krämpfe.  
Jetzt muss ich selbst dreimal täglich Kathetern ich hoffe ich schaffe das, sonst machen sie mir so einen künstlichen Ausgang. Bis Freitag dreimal täglich und dann wieder zur Kontrolle. Dann muß ich noch 1 x täglich Alna retard Wirkstoff: _Tamsulosin und 2x  täglich Myocholine Glenwood 25 mg Wirkstoff Bethanechlochlorid.  
Der Arzt meinte, dass er hofft, dass sich die Blase wieder beruhigt und dann wieder normal funktioniert. 
Uro warum kann so was passieren, was kann ich jetzt machen. Was soll ich beim Katheter setzen beachten, hab das noch nie gemacht. Konnte heute beim Arzt auch nicht wirklich zusehen, war froh das was gemacht wurde.

----------


## sun

Und ist es normal das die Blase jetzt immer wieder noch so krampft? Fürchterlich

----------


## günni

mich würde mal, sun 
die mögl. ursache dieser urin-verhaltungsprobleme interessieren!? 
ES GIBT
ja leider auch erkrankungen, die auch solche probleme mitverursachen können!? 
günni

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Wenn ich es wüßte. Ich würde auch gerne die Ursache wissen, hat mir aber noch keiner gesagt.  
Am Freitag muß ich wieder hin.  
Das mit dem kathetern hat gut funktioniert.  
Was könnte denn eine Ursache sein?

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Sun, 
es ist ohne Urodynamik schwer zu erfassen, was dein Problem ist, jedoch deutet die Medikation darauf hin, dass die Ursache für deinen Harnverhalt funktioneller und nicht anatomischer (d.h. bei der Frau in erster Linie: Enge der Harnröhre) Natur ist. Deine Medikamente sind voll auf Harnaustreibung ausgerichtet, entsprechend sind Blasenkrämpfe gut möglich (durch Myocholine). Zur Linderung dieser Beschwerden, solltest du entsprechend Schmerzmedikamente -ohne Einfluß auf den Harntrakt- einfordern. 
Der Selbstkatheterismus ist als Frau eigentlich recht einfach, das solltest du hinbekommen!  :Smiley:  Und so schnell wird man dir wohl keinen künstlichen Ausgang legen, das will bei deinem Alter gut überlegt sein... 
Lieber Gruß aus Deutschland, 
logiker

----------


## sun

Hallo logiker! 
Und was könnte da die Ursache sein?  
Ich muß zurzeit dreimal täglich katheterisieren. Ab und zu kann ich auch so recht zögerlich urinieren, aber nur zögerlich und die Blase wird nicht ganz leer.  
Bin ja gespannt was am Freitag raus kommt, was würdest du denn als nächstes vorschlagen oder vergeht das so wie es gekommen ist. Kann das mit meiner Vorgeschichte auch schon zu tun haben. Schließlich ist die Blasenentleerungsstörung nicht erstmalig. Also das ich Restharn hatte und öfters schon Harnwegsinfektionen hatte ich ja nicht unbekannt bei mir.  
Ist denn 800 ml Harn viel, wenn man dies aufeinmal entleert aus der Blase. Muß dazu sagen, das ich seit den Vortag dann nichts mehr getrunken habe, Verordnung telefonisch vom Hausarzt. Und als er mich dann morgens sah, war er recht erschrocken und meinte ich müßte sofort zum Urologen. Dort mußte ich dann noch 2,5 h warten, bis ich dran kam. Super oder?  
Bin heute zusammen gebrochen. Auf einmal war mir ganz schlecht, ich mußte schwitzen. Ich war so nass, als wär ich unter einer Dusche gestanden. Von einer auf der anderen Sekunde und schwindlig war mir bzw ist mir noch. Also die Probleme habe ich heute noch. Konnte nicht mal aufstehen heute. Können diese Probleme damit zu tun haben, bzw mit den Medikamenten?   
Liebe Grüße zurück, natürlich aus Österreich  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Das ist allerdings sehr unschön, dass du bei einem urologischen Notfall, der üblicherweise mit starken Schmerzen einhergeht, 2,5h warten musstest! Waren die Schmerzen wider Erwarten etwa nicht so ausgeprägt? 
Es scheint bei dir eine Blasenentleerungsstörung mit Restharnbildung vorzuliegen, die zumindest als Teilkomponente eine Schwäche des Blasenmuskels, am ehesten durch pathologische Dehnung der Harnblase, beinhaltet. 
Ein Blasenentleerungsvolumen von 800ml ist allerdings zuviel, das normale Fassungsvermögen der weiblichen Harnblase liegt eher bei etwa 300ml. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass du die Katheterisierungszeiten einhältst, damit es nicht zu einer weiteren Dehnung der Harnblase kommt. 
Frag den Urologen doch einmal, was am ehesten die ZUGRUNDE LIEGENDE Ursache bei dir sein könnte, würde mich interessieren!

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Das werde ich am Freitag mit Sicherheit fragen. 
Aber am Dienstag war ich einfach nur froh, dass Sie mir dann endlich geholfen haben. Deshalb bin ich dann auch garnicht zum fragen gekommen.  
Ich hatte richtige Schmerzen, aber man wird in ein Wartezimmer gesetzt und dann sieht dich keiner mehr, bis man aufgerufen wird.  
Bei der Anmeldung dachte ich mir, das ich extra sage, was alles ist und was der Hausarzt meinte, der hat sogar dorthin angerufen und meinte es sei dringend, sonst hätte ich ja garkeinen Termin bekommen.  
Die Zeit war lange, sehr lange.  
Wielange dauert das jetzt wieder, das sich das richtig einstellt wieder. Was 300 ml wäre normal. Ich habe mich extra morgens lange aufs WC gesetzt und habe probiert etwas Urin wegzulassen, mit Schmerzen und nur Tropfweise.  
Was kann ich denn sonst noch machen, warm halten?

----------


## sun

Hallo Herr Urologiker! 
Also ich war heute beim Urologen wegen meinem Blasenproblem. Wie soll ich sagen, teilweise kann ich immer noch nicht wirklich gehen. Manchmal geht es manchmal garnicht, da merk ich es n icht mal. Restharn bleibt oft drinnen.  
War heute beim Urologen. Er meinte die Blase sei immer noch sehr gedehnt von letzter Woche. Das würde wohl auch noch zwei Woche ungefähr dauern. Jetzt muß ich weiter katheterisieren. Muß jetzt auch Buch führen, wieviel Harn normal ging und wieviel noch mit dem Katheter raus ging. In zwei Wochen wieder Kontrolle. Die Medikamente muß ich unbedingt noch so weiter nehmen.  
Dann habe ich ihn natürlich auch noch gefragt, was denn die Ursache dafür sein konnte. Er meinte dann schnell ohne lange zu überlegen. Morbus Bechterew, der wäre daran Schuld. 
Kann das denn wirklich sein, ich kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen. Was sagst du denn dazu. Und was kannst du mir aus der Ferne an Tips geben? Meine ganze Problematik er schiebt das immer auf dem Morbus Bechterew, stimmt das?  
liebe grüße aus dem leicht verschneitem Osttirol  :Zwinker:   
sun

----------


## urologiker

Sun, was ist denn die Diagnose, die Dein Urologe gestellt hat? Ich tippe mal, dass es sich um eine Detruser-Sphinker-Dyssynergie handeln wird - wie heißt sie?

----------


## sun

keine Ahnung ich habe gefragt und dann meinte er nur, das käme vom Bechterew. 
Aber ich werde nochmal fragen, mal sehen ob ich schlauer werde.  
Dieser Arzt ist zwar sehr freundlich, aber irgendwie sehr ruhig und schüchtern kommt mir immer vor, da muß man alles raus kitzeln. Deshalb hat er auch nur gesagt das käme vom Bechterew. Was ich aber nicht glauben kann. Kann das denn sein? Er meint immer das kommt von den Entzündungen an der Wirbelsäule, da wären auch die Nerven und so, deshalb. Das hat er mir damals schon gesagt, als ich Restharn. Blasenentleerungsstörung meinte er damals schon. Hängt das alles vielleicht zusammen. Und weil ich dann das Alna bzw damals Aglandin wieder weggelassen habe.  
Bin ich vielleicht selbst schuld daran. Aber ich habe mit dem Medikament schlimme Nebenwirkungen. Also Blutdrucksenkung und das geht extrem auf meinem Puls, das er in den letzten Tagen wieder über 160 war. 
Gibt es nicht eine Alternative zu diesem Medikament? Jetzt soll ich mal zwei Tage pausieren und schauen ob der Puls sich wieder beruhigt, er ist heute schon besser. Hab sie jetzt einmal nicht genommen. Das hat mein Hausarzt so gesagt 
Noch eine Frage habe ich. Wielange werde ich jetzt damit zu kämpfen haben, dass die Blase wieder richtig funktioniert? 
Aber mein Hausarzt bekommt sicher einen Befund, dann werde ich mal da nach fragen. Noch wußte mein Hausarzt auch nicht mehr.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So morgen habe ich den Termin beim urologen nun endlich zur Kontrolle.  
Letzte Woche Mittwoch habe ich es ja schon probiert, geschlossen wegen Fortbildung. Gestern Mittag war ich dann auch dort, dann meinte sie ob ich nicht Mittwoch abends wieder kommen könnte, weil es so stressig wäre. Und ich wollte nicht wieder bei der Arbeit fehlen. Deshalb ging es sich das gestern nicht aus. Deshalb probiere ich es morgen abends nach der Arbeit wieder.  
ich dachte eigentlich das es mir schon wieder besser geht. Habe eigentlich wenn ich ehrlich bin fast nicht mehr katheterisiert. Oft kam es aber vor, dass ich einfach keinen Harndran hatte, mir aber dachte es müsste genug drinnen sein. Wenn ich dann aufs WC ging, ging es auch.  
Heute mußte ich nachtmittag das erste Mal, dann dachte ich mir jetzt katheterisiere ich wieder, weil heute bin ich eh zu Hause. Naja was war. Es waren über 1000 ml drinnen. Habe ja so einen Becher bekommen zum messen. Weil ich es ab und zu mit schreiben soll.  
Ein Becher hat ein Fassungsvermögen von über 450ml. Bis 450ml ist es beschriftet. 2 Becher waren voll und dann noch genau 200 ml. Ich glaub aber das es ungefähr 1000 ml bzw ein wenig mehr waren.  
Jetzt muß ich nochmal probieren ob ich soviel Restharn habe, weil so voll ist mir die Blase nie vorgekommen. Ich meine jetzt, wenn ich normal aufs WC ging auch wenn ich es nicht merkte, habe ich nie soviel Wasser lassen müssen. Da bin ich mir sicher. Eher weniger als normal.  
Mensch. Mal sehen nwas morgen raus kommt.  
lieber URologiker, hast du irgendeinen Tip was ich machen soll oder soll ich morgen was bei diesem Termin ansprechen?  
liebe grüße sendet euch sun

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So ich war heute beim Urologen.  
Es wird ja ein Bandscheibenvorfall vermutet. Nächste Woche Mittwoch habe ich einen MRI Termin. Der Urologe meinte, er will den Befund auch haben, wenn es keiner ist, dann will er mich in die Neurourologie schicken. Das ist 200 km von uns entfernt.  
Heute war wieder mehr als 500 ml Restharn drinnen, also ich muß jetzt fest weiter katheterisiern. Alna soll ich mal nicht mehr nehmen und dafür die Myocholeene nun dreimal täglich.  
Nierenstau und so war nichts.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So am 26. März habe ich nun den Termin in der Neurourologie.  
Mein Hausarzt meinte heute, ich sollte auch die das kribbeln und so alles erzählen.

----------


## Brava

Ich drück dir mal fest die Daumen :s_thumbup:

----------


## emka

Hi, 
keine Ahnung ob du hier noch bist bzw. Benachrichtigungen bekommst. Aber ich, zwar ein Mann, habe ähnliche Probleme. Bei dir ist das nu ja schon eine Weile her. Darf ich fragen was da bei dir schlussendlich rausgekommen ist? 
LG

----------

